# Golden Shore Goldens in Virginia Beach, VA



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If they're expensive I would expect a pedigree chock full of AKC titles and generation upon generation of at least the minimal clearances recommended by the GRCA recorded in an open database (frankly all litters should have the basic testing accomplished). I would also expect a thorough understanding of the breed & not rely on comments like nice head & wagging tail--be able to discern strengths/weaknesses & select sires to build on or at least maintain what they have. I would expect involvement in some venue (conformation, field, obedience, agility....something that shows the dogs are getting off the property & doing something other than being bred.


----------



## TanyaB (Jan 22, 2016)

I would want a lot more information about each of the adults in the breeding pair I was interested in than is given on their website. I also find it strange that they list so many dogs and yet claim them to be pets. There really isn't much information on their website at all (unless I am looking at the wrong site). How much are they asking per puppy?


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

TanyaB said:


> I would want a lot more information about each of the adults in the breeding pair I was interested in than is given on their website. I also find it strange that they list so many dogs and yet claim them to be pets. There really isn't much information on their website at all (unless I am looking at the wrong site). How much are they asking per puppy?


Asking $2k per puppy.
I posted another thread "deciphering a dogs pedigree" where i listed the sire and dam for the puppy i'm looking at....
I'm new to this, and very surprised by the information i'm getting from forum members


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Some ideas to get you going:

Welcome

The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club ? Golden Retrievers NE Ohio

Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club: Puppy Information

Puppy Referral | Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club

https://gsgrc.org/welcome/

Our Goldens

Golden Retriever Breeders Virginia - ELDORADO GOLDEN RETRIEVERS - Golden Retriever Puppies Virginia - Golden Retriever Puppies Richmond Virginia Area - eldoradogoldens.com - [email protected]

Litters ? Grapevine Goldens

Atlanta Golden Retriever Club, Inc.

Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Club - Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club - Golden Retriever Puppies -

Many breeders do not update their websites, contact them directly and try Facebook searches as well to catch up with them. Well bred Golden puppies are in demand and they get a lot of inquiries so be sure to explain why you would be a good home for one of their puppies, what you've been doing to research etc. and be persistent. Ask for a referral if someone doesn't have a litter planned anytime soon. Occasionally someone will have a puppy home fall through or they will decide a show puppy isnt quite turning out as they'd hoped and you may get lucky and find something soon, but that is rare and you need to prepare to expand your search area or be prepared to wait as much as a year. It is worth it.


----------



## Goldengirl2017 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a pup from this breeder who was diagnosed with luxating patellas and hip dysplasia in the first year.
Please be aware that it exists in the line


----------



## Beachgirl03 (May 2, 2017)

I have one too, and they offer a one year money back guarantee on a puppy's health, so you should have contacted them if that was the case.....


----------



## Julie Riggs (Jul 13, 2018)

Unfortunately my elderly parents purchased one of their very expensive puppies last year. They fell deeply in love with him, sent me pictures every day. Since their grandchildren are 3000 miles away he was like a grandchild to them and I’ve never seen them a love a dog more.
Just the other day they were given the horrible news that he has a degenerative disease in his front legs that is caused by unscrupulous breeders over breeding their animals! He also has a skin condition that is also hereditary in nature and has large patches of his fur now shaved while the Drs try to help him with various medications. The outlook is not good and the vet basically told my parents that he will most likely be in extreme pain for the rest of his life… And I don’t think he’s even a-year-old yet. So now my elderly parents are faced with the possibility of having to put down their sweet baby boy. 
My mom of course reached out to Kim at Golden Shore Golden’s about the situation & she gave no response.


----------



## Julie Riggs (Jul 13, 2018)

Beachgirl03 said:


> I have one too, and they offer a one year money back guarantee on a puppy's health, so you should have contacted them if that was the case.....


My parents contacted them when they got the horrible news that their puppy has a degenerative disease in his front legs & a horrible skin condition. They of course have not resaponded. These people are rip off artists who don’t seem to care that they are breeding animals who will suffer needlessly because of overbreeding.


----------



## pwmichaeljr (Jul 27, 2018)

We have had two dogs from them, Autumn and Winter. Autumn died in 2016 at the age of 13, winter is still going strong at 14 and two months. Still jumps in the pool and swims. We are getting two more from her with her next litter. We went back to her because our previous two dogs were healthy for a long time and lived a long life.

No complaints here....at all.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

pwmichaeljr said:


> We have had two dogs from them, Autumn and Winter. Autumn died in 2016 at the age of 13, winter is still going strong at 14 and two months. Still jumps in the pool and swims. We are getting two more from her with her next litter. We went back to her because our previous two dogs were healthy for a long time and lived a long life.
> 
> No complaints here....at all.


Looks like you got lucky....I didn't. I hope you get lucky again...because I wouldn't wish on anyone watching their beautiful dog go through a lifetime of pain. I wonder who your new puppies parents are? After 14 years it won't be the same as your 1st dogs.


----------



## pwmichaeljr (Jul 27, 2018)

GoldenMom999 said:


> Looks like you got lucky....I didn't. I hope you get lucky again...because I wouldn't wish on anyone watching their beautiful dog go through a lifetime of pain. I wonder who your new puppies parents are? After 14 years it won't be the same as your 1st dogs.


Did you have one of there puppies or are you just implying I was "lucky" based on the posts above?

I did my research when we bought our first two and was returning to a known source for our next ones based on our experience. Please advise if you have prior experience, that would be helpful.

Edit: our two dogs from them were from different breeding pairs and two years apart, so they didn't come from the same litter. So I guess we got lucky twice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Out of curiosity- is this Kim Bryk, or Tammy 
Wooten using Golden Shores?

The website linked is fairly useless, and at least two people are using that kennel name- so actually being able to verify clearances is near to impossible... and it's my very long experience that when a breeder avoids using registered names on their site, there is something being hidden. Could be something benign or not- so much.


----------



## Julie Riggs (Jul 13, 2018)

They may have been reputable 13-14 yrs ago but the Vets have told my parents that the issues their poor pup is having is due to OVERBREEDING! So maybe back then they had just started out breeding and probably cared more then they seem to today. 
If You’re planning on spending another two grand on a puppy and falling in love with one who may have to have serious operations or be put down within the first few years of life… I would ask for references from their previous litters in the past two years, because I’m 100% sure my parents pup isn’t the only one suffering these diseases!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

pwmichaeljr said:


> .... Please advise if you have prior experience, that would be helpful.
> 
> Edit: our two dogs from them were from different breeding pairs and two years apart, so they didn't come from the same litter. So I guess we got lucky twice.


There will be a world of difference depending on the name of the breeder you are purchasing from. One appears to have historically done clearances and would be worth investigating and the other one, well, you couldn't give me on of those puppies for free. As Prism noted, a breeder who doesn't flaunt the registered names of her dogs publicly for all to see, along with easy links to clearances on OFA - the public registry - is 99.9% of the time going to be hiding poor breeding practices. The Golden Retriever Club of America has a breeder Code of Ethics for a reason, https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/more-topics-before-you-buy/grca-code-of-ethics/

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/about-breeders/selecting-a-breeder/


----------



## Goldenscroll (Sep 19, 2017)

Our 18 month old is from here. Other than some minor allergy issues he is in great health. We got his AKC paperwork and there is a long line of champions and grand champions in his line, with no inbreeding in his lines. The reason it seems like they have a lot of dogs to be just pets is because they live with other people except when they are pregnant and until the litter is gone. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are no Goldens with NO inbreeding- if you have the pedigree and want to post it, someone will be able to point it out to you-it's funny to me that no one is fessing up to which of the two breeders using this kennel name is the one we're talking about lol!! 
Anyway- you likely don't know who's a sib of who so you might not see the same name on your pedigree but there IS inbreeding. Just is. 
And that method of 'living w others except while pregnant' that is just the way the HVBs make their cash. What is called 'guardian' ship is really just a way to use a uterus and have the puppy people pay for it... the MO of most less than ethical breeders (not saying it doesn't happen now and then w good breeders but it is NOT an ethical way to breed if it is not a rarity). 
I'd love to see your dog's pedigree! Wagering that the CH in the line are not CH that this breeder put on any of their dogs (if they go the guardian route that is).


----------



## Golden Girls055 (Jan 22, 2020)

Did 


Goldengirl2017 said:


> I have a pup from this breeder who was diagnosed with luxating patellas and hip dysplasia in the first year.
> Please be aware that it exists in the line


Did you ever tell her about your findings?

I’m looking into this breeder and she said that there were no health issues with the dam, sire, dam and sire’s parents, siblings, or offspring. That there was a red flag for me as the likelihood of that being true is slim to none. I’ve also asked her the dam and sire’s official registered name and she’s being dodgy. Ghosted me and then when I asked again gave me an excuse about a relative in the hospital. Not saying she’s lying about being in the hospital with someone but she should be able to tell me names. It doesn’t take that long and it should be something she should know off the top of her head right?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Golden Girls055 said:


> Did
> 
> Did you ever tell her about your findings?
> 
> I’m looking into this breeder and she said that there were no health issues with the dam, sire, dam and sire’s parents, siblings, or offspring. That there was a red flag for me as the likelihood of that being true is slim to none. I’ve also asked her the dam and sire’s official registered name and she’s being dodgy. Ghosted me and then when I asked again gave me an excuse about a relative in the hospital. Not saying she’s lying about being in the hospital with someone but she should be able to tell me names. It doesn’t take that long and it should be something she should know off the top of her head right?


In my personal experience, boasting about no health problems whatsoever in that many generations is a lie, unless they can back it up with fully verifiable health clearances on OFA. Ask about OFA clearances and see what the response is.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

If you've asked twice for registered names and haven't received them... just run the other way as they are obviously hiding serious enough issues. If she had time to talk to you or message you back she had enough time to type out the names, simply put. What the hell does a relative being in the hospital have to do with anything regarding the names of 2 dogs. Again if she had the time to pull away from the relative, then she had enough time to type the names.

In fact, posting the names would have been the best thing as you would have stopped asking her questions and could have done all the research you needed on your own, leaving her to tend to her relative. IMO this is a breeder not worth any more of your time.


----------



## Denise Maddox (10 mo ago)

Goldengirl2017 said:


> I have a pup from this breeder who was diagnosed with luxating patellas and hip dysplasia in the first year.
> Please be aware that it exists in the line


I’m just finding this out with my guy from them he’s 3 1/2.


----------



## joechadchen (2 mo ago)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> If you've asked twice for registered names and haven't received them... just run the other way as they are obviously hiding serious enough issues. If she had time to talk to you or message you back she had enough time to type out the names, simply put. What the hell does a relative being in the hospital have to do with anything regarding the names of 2 dogs. Again if she had the time to pull away from the relative, then she had enough time to type the names.
> 
> In fact, posting the names would have been the best thing as you would have stopped asking her questions and could have done all the research you needed on your own, leaving her to tend to her relative. IMO this is a breeder not worth any more of your time.


we should've ran the other way. We bought a golden in 2017. Lola has genetical congenital kidney failure. She's 5 now, in stage 3 of kidney failure because her kidneys never full developed. Vet said her life will be shortened. Our lives have been completely ruined by this news. Please stay away from this evil lady. She and her family have no regard for animal welfare.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

joechadchen said:


> we should've ran the other way. We bought a golden in 2017. Lola has genetical congenital kidney failure. She's 5 now, in stage 3 of kidney failure because her kidneys never full developed. Vet said her life will be shortened. Our lives have been completely ruined by this news. Please stay away from this evil lady. She and her family have no regard for animal welfare.


that is so sad... I am so sorry to hear about that..


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

Hugs! I can't imagine your sorrow!


----------

